# My 30 Gallon Tall ( Pictures)



## jeffhardy55555 (Jan 2, 2005)

This is my 30 Gallon tall tank, i have alwayz kept cichlids and never botherd with live plants but now i only have a few fish including 3 dojo loaches, 2 clown loaches, 2 corys, 2 tri colour sharks, a swordtail and a large angel. i have a few live plants in there now but as you will see from the picture there is lots of space to fill in, any suggestion on fish, plants or anything else??


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

How much light do you have there? If only the std strip, that won't grow much.


----------



## janlo (Dec 7, 2004)

your plants are not healthy!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

youshould retrofit that light strip with a 1x55watt AHSupply.com retrofit. Right now, you might as well just pull the plants as they will melt into nothingness.


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

You have a lot to do but we all know it's pure pleasure so good luck


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Can you tell us more about your tank setup, including light/bulbs, C02 etc.


----------



## jeffhardy55555 (Jan 2, 2005)

trenac said:


> Can you tell us more about your tank setup, including light/bulbs, C02 etc.


I'm using the diy C02 (yeast and sugar) and i have my lights upgraded to 2 floresent bulbs, with a total wattage of 120 watts


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I am unaware of 60watt bulbs. Are these actually 60watts each or the equivalent of 60watts incandecent. It is a common newbie mistake to equate incandescent watts to fluorescent watts.


----------

